# plastic O-ring for regulator



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I have a CO2 regulator and I just refill it and I took out the plastic O-ring on the regulator. Now I need a replacement, where can I find some?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have gotten new ones where I refill the gas. Any gas or welding supply should have them. Alternatively you can buy a permaseal from Orlando at Greenleaf if you tank will accept one ( it should have female threads tank side inside of where the outlet from the tank).
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulator-seals.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

DUC I think I might have a extra one. let me look, I think you gave me a couple when you sold me that regulator.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends on the regulator you have. If its a late model Milwaukee with the groove a permaseal will not work. You can email Milwaukee and ask them about replacements a most likely they will send you a couple of freebies that can be used over and over.

The original seals are nylon not plastic. I forget the composition of the ones Milwaukee gave me. If I recall it I will post it for you.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I've look at the permaseal already and it will not work with my regulator. i read that mine came from europe or asia. It said "Made in Taiwan" in the back

Newt: you're right, it's nylon and not plastic

mine look like this. notice it's not flat. the lip is raised.










this website for reference: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...co2-regulator-co2-tank-connection-washer.html


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The washers I mentioned above are made of soft neoprene plastic and are designed to be used over and over and over again.

You could try eBay Stores.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

duc, I got one... your regulator is just like the one you sold me right.?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I don't remember... but yea, I'll take it


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Newt said:


> The washers I mentioned above are made of soft neoprene plastic and are designed to be used over and over and over again.
> 
> You could try eBay Stores.


[email protected], I ruined the one that was already in there

I thought it was one of those you throw away after each use


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Almost looks like an o-ring used with paint ball tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> I don't remember... but yea, I'll take it


cool, I just got to make sure I won't need it... we can work something out.


----------

